# 1 in 50 chance down syndrome



## tenerife

hello there my name is zoe and im new to the forum. i am 35 yrs old and have two beautiful boys (little monsters) aged 8 and 11. i am 13 weeks pregnant and have just found out i have 1 in 50 chance of having a down syndrome baby. my first scan was at 12 weeks with the expectation of all looking good only then to be told that the nt was 3.33mm and he couldnt see a nasal bone. overwhelmed and tearful we were told to wait a week for the blood test combined with these results.one week later were told 1 in 50 chance and im waiting for a date on the amnio. i have read other posts which are soo helpful and although i wish no one was in my position its good to know that im not alone too.i dont want to talk about the pregnancy as im scared, never thought id be in this situation..but suppose no one does.if any one could tell me there experiences of the amnio if you eat before it ? or have to drink water? am living in a little spanish island and every thing seems even more foreign that it would any way it would be nice to hear from some english spaking people, although my spanish is good medically i understand very little..well thanks for taking the time to read this any information would be gratefully love zoe x


----------



## Lillipop

Hey Zoe,
I have no advice :( but I hope somebody else here can offer you some.
Good Luck and welcome to BnB:hugs:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB! 

Hope everything works out. :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

:wave: Welcome to BNB!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:wave:
Welcome :) xXx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------

